# Where Did You Get Your GSDs?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I adopted Peggy and Buffy in Alaska, bought Maxie Lee from a local breeder, adopted Shiva from a rescue in California, adopted Hannah from a shelter in Texas, and adopted Sable out of Mississippi.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I adopted Massie from a shelter in Massachusetts and Basu from a rescue in Wisconsin. Kai was a Brightstar dog but only half gsd.


----------



## Dakota (Oct 27, 2007)

Franjo, Juma and Momo are from a german breeder and Dakota is breeding by my self.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I purchased Grimm from Van Den Heuvel K9. Their dogs are what I was looking for, but mainly, the breeder, Dari, is uniquely gifted in precisely matching pups to owners. I asked for very large, calm, cuddly, easygoing.. and I got that exactly. 

In the past, I rescued my first dog from a shelter, and my second was donated when his owners situation made it a good move for him.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Diesel was from a breeder. As my first GSD I wanted a puppy. Have been looking at rescues recently and have found very few GSD's in my area. Mostly staffys and collie mixes.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Both my Boys, Buck and Lewie came from kill shelters.
I couldnt get any better behaved boys. I just love them so very much. I remember my husband for the first 3 months he would look at Buck and say I just cant believe he came from the shelter. LOL


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We purchased Rocky from a BYB. (Of course at the time, did not know much about breeding, rescues, etc.) So I guess we rescued him. He wasn't living in the best conditions and at least now he is happy, taken care of, and well behaved. Next dog will be a rescue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx came from Mom's Pick GSD's as a Christmas Surprize(DH set it up w/care) and Kacie was a rescue, found abandoned in a trailer w/ a cat after the tenant moved out. We were lucky to get two beautiful dogs!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase (sort of), but my previous dogs have been all adopted.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I hope I didn't skew the results of the poll, I voted for PURCHASED FROM A BREEDER, however, most of the Hooligans were gifts from breeders, one was "payment" for stud service.








RINGER & HONEY - breeder Julie Tittl - Hylowe - in MI - given to me as gifts from owner of the stud at that time Niki and Arte Schickler - FL (JR, their sire, ended up living with me).

KELLY - breeder Anne Utter - Ro-Ann - in TN - given to me as a gift.

MAC - breeder Daphne Hereford - Rin Tin Tin - in TX - given to me as a gift.









SLIDER - breeder Cyndi Flautt - Caretti - in MS - purchased.








BRUISER - breeder defrauded me - won't mention the kennel name - in FL - received for stud service payment.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Max was purchased from a pet store.
All previous GSD's were from shelters or given to me from people who no longer wanted them.

Only one did I have to rehome. A GSD that tried daily to eat my goat.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser - purchased from breeder
Nara - purchased from breeder
Ira - purchased from an owner who purchased her as a puppy from an importer who purchased her from a breeder
Kali - imported through a broker who purchased her from her breeder/owner
Wulf, Raven and Della - bred ourselves


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaiser, Dutch, and Max were all bred from my father's pedigree line of GSDs while he was still in the business. Of course my father never charged me for them. Heck, I was still a child for the first two. Karl, Sieg, Willie, and Odin were all decended from that line but bred at another breeder's kennels. This breeder was also the person who my father had often matched his dogs with in the past. I paid a reduced cost from her for all but Odin. She was going to charge me a reduced cost as well but decided to just give him to me since he had been a re-home and had behavior issues (serious separation anxiety) when I got him. She felt my rehabilitation of him was fee enough since she felt she had made a mistake in allowing his first owners to have him at all. Frigga also cost me nothing and was a re-home. A member of this site knew that I was looking to rescue a young female and since she lived within driving distance of me at the time brought her to me. She does have her papers though.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Georgie Girl - adopted from PG County MD shelter - she had been taken away from a home as a humane abuse case

JayDee - from a kill shelter in SC - (and found on this very board!) he was only supposed to live for a couple months and he is still going strong 1 1/2 years later!

Remo - dumped at a shelter in WV by a backyard breeder who dumped six male pups that she couldn't manage to sell. 

John, my better half for the past 26 years, calls this group of dogs the "Castaways". It was a great caption for our beach photos this year!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kyra - acquired from couple who purchased her from sire's owner

Csabre - homebred from Kyra

Basha - purchased in Europe via friend at 23 months old

Danger - bought with his mother

Furious, Granit, Gauner - all homebred from Basha

Fenja - through (ex) friend via broker in Germany who sent me photos of her own dog representing her to be Fenja!

Lee


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Dalton - my husband picked up for my birthday present from a breeder in MN.

Scooby - is our 3rd rescue GSD.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike and Brazen purchased from their breeders.
Vala and Alexis were both bred by me.


----------



## Linds (Oct 22, 2007)

Got Diesel from the Montgomery County Shelter in MD.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye is from a rescue. My dear, late gsdx, Seiko, was from a local shelter.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Meeka came from a breeder in Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Bear's from the Urgent Rescue section right here on this site!!









She's from a KY shelter & was slated to be PTS.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

My Siberian came from a breeder in Wisconsin. My Lab is from a byb fairly close to where I live. Leuka is from a breeder in PA, about 1.5 hours from me. And Koko is from a breeder in SLC, Utah.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai is from a breeder in Idaho.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I got my Jessie from Craig's List. Our oldest dog had just passed and I wanted a female GSD, thinking our two boys would like a girlfriend. Boy was I right! I monitor Craig's List because I run a rescue and rescues keep an eye out for illegal dumps of our adopted animals. I'd seen the ad for Jessie posted saying she was looking for a new home after just having been given away on Craig's List.

I was horrified. I have a cockatoo who came here at age 14 and we were, by then, his 10th or 11th home. To think of a GSD, much shorter lived and probably equally as intelligent (cockatoos are incredibly intelligent), being passed around like a jar of peanut butter and the emotional trauma that would be imprinted on her forever, I called that teenager (yea kids are dealing dogs on there!) and got her home here. 

We have poured so much money into our sweet Jessie, we could have saved a lot of money by buying from a breeder. But we don't do that. We're not part of that economy. I do appreciate professional breeders though and wanted to know more about Jess. Emotionally, she was a mess but we also specialize in messes and rehabilitating animals with just good food, love, and respect. Our cockatoo, who mutilated his chest badly, now does not. I'd say everybody here is pretty happy to be here. It's a good place to be, esp. if you're a little unwanted soul society considered garbage. 

So I tracked down the original owners from the papers that came with her and contacted them asking for a copy of her pedigree. Along with that came her brother and littermate, Rocky. Rocky has issues too but not nearly as many and he is so well-behaved otherwise. Jess is a wild wolfy woman almost no one can control. But she listens to me, I am her Universe and we are like two halves when we're together. When we're apart, she waits patiently for me and trusts that I will always return and put her back front and center of the whole world for the rest of her life. My husband says he's glad we're on his side! That's very true, although pretty people friendly, Jess always lets you know right away that if you mess with me, you're in trouble. But if I'm ok with you, then you're cool.

That's my girl! And Rocky...well he's just the most handsome big kissable brown nose I have ever seen! But we have to be carefull doing that or hence we're reminded of his nickname, "Crocodile Rock!"

And we did also get them registered, "Stands With a Paw" and "Dances With Butterflies".


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Lexi was adopted from a shelter, Justice was from a breeder in Alabama and Neko was breed by a friend of mine. I wanted the top female out of the litter and boy that was what I got. I didn't know at the time just how much dog I was getting but we survived the first 2 years and now she is amazing at almost 4 years old.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

My one and only all mine GSD was purchased from a breeder after I'd haunted the local SPCA for months in vain. This was back before the internet could've provided more options (1996 -1997). I will most likely not purchase from a breeder again, but would work with a rescue for a future dog(s). I feel more moved to fulfill my need for a GSD, by fulfilling a GSD's need for a home.


----------



## maevedermitt1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I didn't vote because I didn't fit in any catagory
Ephany was listed on a store bulletin board "Free to good home"
I knew I could give her a good home and wasn't sure where else she'd end up if I didn't take her because of her I came to love the breed even more and read up on GSD's here especially
our cicumstances don't allow us to have another dog right now but in the future I will definatly have another GSD


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sierra-Adopted from the local shelter
Styker-Owner Surrender through rescue
Dallas-Rescued from the Urgent Section of this site
Blue-Rescued from the Non-Urgent Section of this site.

I would never purchase a dog. You can find exactly what you want in rescue if your patient.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

We rescued Sean from a kill shelter at approx. 1 yr. of age. But I like to say he rescued us.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Both Sheba and Cody were adopted from local county kill shelters. I was able to find out that for both, my home was their 3rd home. BF's GSD Robby was adopted from CACC in NYC, also a kill shelter.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

Lexi - adopted from a rescue. She had been rescued after someone moved away and left her tied up in the backyard to die. She was very thin with terrible teeth (my vet thinks she had tried to chew thru the metal chain). Now she is healthy and happy, although a little chunky. Absolutely the best dog I have ever owned. I recently went out of town for 3 days (I had never been away for longer than 1) Grandma stayed and took care of them, but I swear when I returned, she was ecstatic to see me with a look in her eyes saying "I knew you would come back"

Tripper - I attempted to foster him after an owner surrender. Both families that were interested in him fell thru so I kept him. He has EPI which is controlled with powder. He is a handful at 3 years old, but I wouldn't change a thing.

Bosley - adopted from the shelter. The county had found him running loose in a rural area. Goofy lab that fits right in, but as my boyfriend says "Boz, looks like the shepherds are taking over" How true!


----------



## 9scorpions (Feb 2, 2005)

Got Snow 5 hours before she was to be put down out of a Louisiana kill shelter.. Bug from the Stewart County Humane Society ( Rosemary was awesome to work with) Pepper was a birthday present and Silver and Jack are her pups


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Thor was rescued from a 'caretaker' (use the word with some bitterness) at 11 months old.....tied to a tree for 8 months, skin and bones, back chewed bald from anxiety, limp from severe dysplasia, not housebroken, no clue of commands, totally isolated. Now almost 4 and a big loveable brute.

Freya was rescued from the local shelter a little over a week ago. Still settling in to the household but looks like it will be a good match for all of us.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

All my pups (only Spirit is a GSD)have been "second hand" (but first class!), and apart from Shep and Bonnie who I "looked for", all found their way to me from varying parts of the world, at varying ages. 

*Shep* - Lab Border Collie mix 6/92 - 8/15/07 Battersea Dogs Home, London, England

*Bonnie* - Lab GSD mix 10/8/88 - 9/9/07 Eighton Banks rescue, Gateshead England.

*Bram* - Lab GSD mix 5/92 - 5/27/05 Eighton Banks rescue, Gateshead England.

*Gentleman Jim* - Lab GSD mix, 1988 - 10/30/04. Associated Humane Society Newark, NJ

*Caoimhe* - Black lab mix ? -12/13/04 Manchester Animal Control, Ga

*Feidhlimidh* - Lab GSD mix, 1991 - 5/7/07 Spalding County AC, Ga

*Duncan* - Black Lab mix, 1997 - Spalding County AC, Ga

*Drift* - Border Collie Pitbull mix, 2004 - Athens County AC, Ga

*Spirit* - GSD 5/2003 - Bakersfield shelter/AC, Ca

*Sam* - Black Lab mix, 2006 - Monroe County Animal Shelter, Woodsfield, Oh


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have already answered this, but today I went to a Petsmart ASPCA adoption, and there were about 10 dogs that were Shepherd mix-some of them looked to have no GSD in them at all! I think it is so generic sometimes to say shepherd. I had tears in my eyes the whole time, as I couldn't take one home....They all were so needy and adorable! At least they are in foster and not the animal control.


----------



## OppsADaisy (Oct 14, 2007)

Daisy from an importer and Capone from an animal shelter


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I got my big baby from a breeder in WVA....however the next go round I am definitely going rescue.....

Wish I knew earlier...wasn't thinking.....but I definitely know now.....


----------



## CHRISTY TILSON (Jun 13, 2007)

I got Laya from a kill shelter in Kentucky. It took me a year to get over the death of my other shepherd and I finally started looking. I looked for about 2 months and saw her online at a shelter in Glasgow and knew she was the one. My husband said " We don't even know her tempernment" I just knew though. She is amazing and the best dog I have ever had. I paid 65.00$ She is worth millions!!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

After looking through shelters and rescues and coming up with nothing, I adopted my girl from a breeder, Alta-Tollhaus/GSDRule here on the board. I don't care where my dogs come from or how much/how little they cost as long as they are the *right* dog for me. Kenya is a perfect match, and I'm glad someone else matched me to a dog rather than me picking. I'm not a breeder snob or one of those people that condemns breeders. I lean towards a well-bred GSD b/c I'm getting into agility, so correct health and structure is very important and it's only fair to the dog to be competing with a dog that is built for that type of exercise.

We did look at a shelter GSD and planned to adopt him, but he was not a match for our environment and he was too pushy with Kenya.

Coke is not a GSD. He is a mutt from a local dog/cat rescue. We picked him b/c we liked his size and temperament, and most importantly he gets along with Kenya. We're not doing agility with Coke, so structure and history don't matter. He'll probably be a therapy dog.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Every dog I've owned up to this point has been adopted. I am preparing to purchase my first dog from a breeder.

Per breeder vs shelter: No matter how the dog was acquired, the most important thing is that it is properly cared for afterwards for the rest of it's life.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

My girl Gazira I was lucky enough to get from a breeder in Germany while I was stationed there (Germans are not to fond of Americans owning dogs since most of them seem to end up in their shelters). I feel lucky everyday that I have her.







[/url][/img]


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Both mine are rescues. Tessa came from an all breed rescue, called Magnificent Mutts and in the Chicago area. Logan was adopted from the German Shepherd Rescue of Central Indiana. I have nothing against responsible breeders, they are necessary for the breed. Someday Id like to own a breeder pup, but right now I prefer to not deal with puppyhood plus it feels good to rescue. Logan was 1 yr when I adopted him, and I was looking for a 3-6 yr old. I tend to bash my head into the wall repeatedly chanting "I didnt want a puppy. I didnt want a puppy" after the trouble he gets into


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I got Axel from a breeder in Virginia.
Achielles I rescued from the local kill shelter.
Malfoy is from the local kill shelter.
Jinx is from a breeder here in MO.
Bozo/Hoss (new name) is a foster from a shelter in KY.
Breaca is from the local kill shelter.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

All 3 dogs and 2 cats were adopted. 

I'd love to purchase a well-bred puppy but just can't bring myself to do it with all the homelss animals out there.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted for adopted from a shelter, but it's not really true. 

We trapped Dieter. 

He was just under a year old and the vet estimated that he had been on his own for about 6 months. Based on his injuries, we think he was either thrown from a car or hit by one. He was a snarling, fear-peeing, terrified mess while he was in that trap, but the second we opened the door and gave him some food, his true personality started to peak through.

I know I've posted this here before, but here's the before and after:

First Night Home - so terrified and exhausted, he was nearly catatonic...all 62 pounds of him. Poor guy had a plastic bag lodged in his rectum from eating out of trash cans









And now here he is today...actually looking a bit tubby!









(I love this one....he stole that ball from his new (temporary) sister and was watching to make sure she didn't take it back. What a butthead!)


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Well technically DH got Kaper before I was around. Kaper was chosen as one of the first K9s for our Police Service, however, there were some issues with his tracking. He was neutered in an effort to correct this problem. It didn't help and the neutering meant they could not return him to the broker. DH spent alot of time with the K9 unit doing quarry work, so when they had nothing to do with Kaper, he offered to adopt him. He did reimburse them some money but not even close to what Kaper is worth.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I got Rafi from a guy who found him and took him in. Someone had dumped him in a semi-rural area outside Cincinnati and Rafi was literally starving. He showed up in this guy's yard one day and would go nuts trying to get to the guy when he went in his house. He tried to let Rafi inside but Rafi was too scared--he wanted the guy to come outside! He finally got him acclimated to coming in the house.

When Rafi showed up he was skin and bones, his skin was black and he was covered in fleas. His rescuer thought he was really old because he had no energy at all. 

He was lucky to find that yard because he had a great foster home and now I'm lucky enough to have him here!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Let's see, Duchess from a breeder, Vishnu we rescued, Jade from another small breeder, Hardy imported from owner, Oxana imported from broker, Diesel is from Oxana's D litter I kept, Grace imported from breeder


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Meeka-newspaper, BYB
Kelso-breeder
Allie-adoption/rescue in austin tx


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava - a breeder in Chicago
Cooper (my Golden Retriever) - classified Ad in the Sunday Newspaper.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Great rescue story...*

Lovely story Sarah, this is the kind of stuff that brings tears to my eyes. Your boy will be forever grateful for your kindness.



> Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterI voted for adopted from a shelter, but it's not really true.
> 
> We trapped Dieter.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Great rescue story...*



> Originally Posted By: BluewolfLovely story Sarah, this is the kind of stuff that brings tears to my eyes. Your boy will be forever grateful for your kindness.


I think he knows. Something in his eyes and that little tail thump he gives me tells me he knows.

That's only a little tiny fraction of his story. The whole thing would take hours. That picture doesn't even do his horrid condition justice. You could feel every rib and vertebrae. His eyes were completely dead and flat. His coat....ugh, his coat. The first thing we did after we go D in the house (after going straight to the vet) was give him a bath. Even then you could see him start to come alive under the soft words and warm water. I think that right there cemented his trust in us. Even today, he is soooo sensitive to BF and our moods. If you even barely raise your voice to him, he will almost completely shut down.

You know what though? I know he was meant for us. Too many things just magically fell into place. What are the odds that: the first THING that set off the trap was a GSD (searching for a different GSD at the time). even though he was skinny and scared, he was never once aggressive to BF and I, he loved our cats from day, was HW-...I could just keep going. All I can come back to is "what are the odds??" This guy has a guardian angel looking out for him.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Great rescue story...*

I just adore that center picture of him, he looks so content, you can see the peace of mind just oozing from him








You would never guess this boy had had hard times. Thanks to you and you BF for giving him a loving home.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Great rescue story...*



> Originally Posted By: BluewolfYou would never guess this boy had had hard times. Thanks to you and you BF for giving him a loving home.


That's our goal...on both counts!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Great rescue story...*








awww, Dieter...







I just love that he found you. Poor baby... 

My two? 

Katie is a rescue from Rimrock Humane Society in Montana... another sad story...

Otto is a rescue from this board. He was in a shelter in Pennsylvania... dumped for getting too big.









All of the dogs (GSD or otherwise) I had growing up were strays or shelter dogs...


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Great rescue story...*



> Originally Posted By: BluewolfI just adore that center picture of him, he looks so content, you can see the peace of mind just oozing from him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 more things to say on this- you can't really tell from the pic, but he's not relaxed at all. It took about 30 minutes of urging and kissing and bribing with food to get him on the couch. You could tell everything in his being didn't want to get up there, but he was beginning to trust what we asked him to do even then. I set his head in my lap and slowly rubbed his side and neck.

Other thing - we never treated him any different than we would any other dog. Well, there were little differences, but never coddled him. Started little obedience things like sitting for food and treats for eye contact right away. I think those little things helped build his confidence and trust in us early.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Great rescue story...*

Duchess,(RIP) my first every GSD. Free from an ad in the paper. One of those "heart dogs" she and I both adored one another.

King (RIP) absolutely gorgeous GSD, adopted from the Boulder, Co Humane ...he was a siezure in an abuse case. Had escaped his "trainer" and lived on his own in the Flat Irons above Boulder for several months. Captured by animal control when he got too weak to outrun them. He was really truly a MESS! Physically and mentally he had been broken in every way you can imagine. Altho he never became what you would call "normal" he learned to trust and love us as much as he was able. And he had a very good life with us. He was a study in courage to me. That he could find it in himself to ever trust a human again just took my breath away! 

Ruby from the Norhern Utah GSD REscue in Logan Utah. She came to us a bundle of insecurity and issues. We have worked hard with her over the years and she has come a long way. And she adores the husband! And it is mutual.

Major, from this group, THANK YOU! 2 years ago he was the Rural Missouri Boy in urgent Need.. I am so thrilled with this guy! He was an owner abandonment (along with a bunch of Jack Russle Terriers??) and ended up in a rural shelter with very limited resources but a great will to help animals! He is the light of my life!!


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

Coco was a re-home from a family that purchased her from a breeder. The wife wanted a dog until they had had her for about 2 weeks at which time she was put out as a yard dog becvause Mom decided she was too much to handle. Luckily, the Dad in the family is a fair and loving dog person and they asked the trainer at my Schutz club to find her a working home where she would be loved and have a "job" to do to keep her happy. 

I could NEVER afford a dog of her pedigree and lines so I was really blessed to get her. She and I are a great team and she just LOVE being in our Pack and having a "job". As much as I love her, she can't fill the paws of my first fur-child...............

Lauren was from a breed rescue. I went down there intending to get a puppy to do Schutz with and didn't like the looks of any that they had on-site. So I started looking at 2-3yo dogs instead of just pups. I walked up and down the kennels, took out several to "meet" and kept looking at Lauren. She looked very sweet and mature. I figured she was older than I wanted but something just tugged at me. She just sat there watching what was going on as I took out so many others and never got up or barked at me as the others. When I crouched down and looked her her at her level, she walked over and sniffed through the chain link and then gave 1 quick lick and sat down again. She melted my heart instanty!

So I took her out and was told that she was 2-3 yo (yeah right I knew they were lying) she had a limp that they said "well we didn't notice it when she came in, but she's not used to a kennel, it's probably the weather. (It was a pretty cold rainy day for So. Cal) I got her home to the vet who said that she was more than likely about 6yo and that she had bad hips front and hind







But she was mine! We had bonded in that first 24 hrs. When I went to sign the papers from the rescue, they showed me a letter her prior owner had sent in with her. She was thrown away because the new girlfriend didn't like her. Pure and simple!! I pray the man found out what type of female (cant say woman) he was really getting in trade for the love of this devoted dog! 

Anyway, this is getting long. She is (well....was... but will always be) my heart dog. She would wait for me across the door when I left. She would do obedience for me - but look at DH like he was from mars. Haha! She was the biggest sweetheart!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

He had been found in a dumpster behind a BP gas station with his littermates when they were newborn. The lady that found them bottle fed them and kept them until they were old enough to be adopted. I adopted Thunder when he was 12 weeks old.


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Over the past 20 years I have had 6 total Sheperds

2 while I was in the Military

Duke - was an Annapolis, MD K9, that was no longer able to perfrom the duties. We adopetd him from the Anne Arundel County SPCA in 1989, as a 2 year old. 

Shadow - purchased from a breeder in Maryland in 1991

when I left the ARMY in 1994 , and moved back to Pittsburgh we were unable to keep the Dogs. Unfortunately we had to give them up. 

Storm - purchased from breeder in West Subury, PA in 1995 once we had new house. Storm was with us until 2006 when she passed away from cancer. 


Our Current Dogs

Sheba - rescued from Montgomery County, PA SPCA

Bandit - GSD/LAB Mix, but look as pure - rescued from Columbiana County, OH Dog Pound

Reiken - rescued from Animal Rescue League, Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Tanya







(hybrid) came to live with us after my uncle brought her home from some college in Canada.

Jack







(Golden X) Was one of our English Springer Spaniel's pups. Left behind with me when a relative went off to the Military.

Max







(the first GSD) given to us by a neighbor

Toblerone (Black GSD) Perkiomenville SPCA









Max (this one) Pet Store









These were the only dogs that were mine. There were plenty more that were my parents.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I got Emma(GSD) in North Carolina from a rescue, she was nearly dead, only 6 lbs and was 9 weeks old,as bad as it sounds I had to force feed her puppy formula to keep her alive, but today she's a healthy almost 7 month old pup. We got Elle (GSD mix) from a local humane society, she was chuncky when we got her as a pup, and today at almost 2 years old, she's healthy and must I say, she is still chunky...lol! But I couldn't ask for better dog's, they're wonderful!!


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Zeus - from our breeder in Fergus Ont 
Electra - mutual friends of our breeders in Georgetown, Ont
Caesar (Blk Lab) - from a breeder in New Hamburg, Ont

We looked at shelters and rescues, but when he were looking our daughter was an infant at the time and we wanted something that we could have without worrying about temperament issues etc... at the time

Maybe down the road we will rescue but now right now.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mya came from a pet store (BF brought her home)
and Bear came from a breeder in central CT


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase from a breeder in OH, Chopper from a show cobreeders OH/Ill.

I've done the rescue thing, and searched all over looking for a pup before I got Chase. Now I'm trying new venues, and needed a pup from a breeder. Now I'm hooked on showing, and can only house so many dogs, so I'm not looking into rescues anymore, but I still visit the shelters. When I get a big enough house, I try it again. My all time favorite gsd came from the APL in Cleveland, OH


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Toblerone (Black GSD) Perkiomenville SPCA










This is where Sheba is from, I drove from Pittsburgh to there and back, in one day. was going after Sheba, and Shep, her brother, but someone adopted him before I got there


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

My previous GSD Cisco, I purchased from a breeder. He had to be put down 3mths shy of his 2nd birthday due to bloat.

Yukon was given to me by the same breeder as a replacement.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Before Gia was Gia... compliments of a kind woman frequenting 3rd st. Promenade 

Before Tilden was Tilden... compliments of SEAACA in Downey, Ca


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chance, I adopted from my counties Animal Control. I actually was NOT expecting to come home with a GSD. I went in to adopt a 10+ year old blind/deaf Chihuahua. Sadly, I was too late. ("Benny", as I planned to call him, had been PTS ) Since we were already there and mom was in too deep and had already promised me a dog, she said I could look around. Thats when I found Chance.







She wasn't going to let me have him at first because of his breed. She said (And I quote) "They're aggressive dogs, thats why they're used as police dogs!". I was quick to make a point about how they're TRAINED to do what they do. And after a little begging, got my way. xD He was only 28lb at 6 months old and was dying of Parvo when we got him. Now he's a happy and healthy 14 month old puppy and I couldn't have asked for a better dog. (And mom admits that he's a good boy. )


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

I've had a total of six GSD's, all adopted as adults/young adults. Four were free from a local breeder. My first was 10 years old and retired from breeding. I fell in love with the breed because of her. My second was taken back by the breeder when he was 18 months old, as the breeder realized the dog was being abused. That dog became my shadow! The third was a female that had reproductive problems, but fine for me as I am not interested in breeding. The fourth is snoozing in the livingroom. The breeder decided not to keep him for breeding purposes.

In between, I adopted a female through the Pet Finder classifieds. She was supposed to have been imported from Germany, and may have been. To me, she was a wonderful companion! The juvenile delinquent was a rescue. He had not been socialized as a pup, and had been abused. He is also snoozing in the living room. Although he is fine with me, I am trying to get him to be more relaxed around other people.

I can't imagine living without at least one GSD!


----------



## RJsmommy (Dec 11, 2007)

I voted Bought from a breeder but that's not entirely true. He did come from a breeder but I did not have to buy him. He was given to me by his breeder at 6 months of age to be trained to do service dog work for me. Due to him trying to be too big for his britches lately, his working has been put on hold while we work with a behaviorist.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The boys both came from northern Germany. KC came locally. I don't know anything about KC. I wasn't there, DH went alone. It took me a while to find Mace and then DH couldn't leave Rex behind.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

We got our male, Piper, from a breeder four years ago. We got Raven, our female plush coat, from Lake Norman Animal Rescue two years ago. She is now around 9 yrs old. (Unbeknownst to Donna "Matsi Red", she is why this older GSD became a part of our family) Our third is Meadow, bi-color female. We rescued her from Lee County, SC shelter on the fourth of July last year, thanks to this board (Danni in particular) Just two days from being pts, she is now a happy, healthy member of our pack, around 3 yrs old. Three for us seems to be just right for our family. Although some days we think we must be just a little bit crazy, we really can't imagine life without any of them!


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

Uh, let's see. .....

Rx was purchased as a pup from a kennel in Mexico, Indiana about a year and a half ago. Sonya was purchased as a pup the same day from a breeder at Frankfort, Indiana. They are both German import lines. Sonya also has some Czech and Canadian lineage. Lots of Schutzhund and K-9 in these pedigrees.

Seide was 'rescued' at the age of 14 months the following autumn from some beagle people near Silver Lake, Indiana. She gained six pounds during the next 4 days. She wasn't socialized as a pup, and is still shy.

Butch and Smokey were purchased as pups from a couple at Bryant, Indiana, this past Christmas. Since they are not up to snuff as breeders, I now have them up for sale. They are good size and temperament, but their ears are not quite up to standard.

Lindi was purchased as a pup from breeders at Butler, Indiana during a few months ago. She is various nationality import lines, and is just BEAUTIFUL.

Baron was born here in June. I'm keeping him, but he still has two sisters and four brothers available for sale.

....and the latest addition......I suppose I should think of a name for him. He is a retired stud dog whom I brought home from an amish puppy mill on Saturday. Waiting to see if they send his papers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the dogs I have right now,,
Dodge (male ddr/american lines) came from a breeder friend who bred her female to a von hena-c dog.

Jynx-(female aussie working/show lines) came from a breeder in CT.

Jag (male aussie working lines) ARPH (aussie rescue).

Masi (slovakian/ddr/czech) came from Kleinen Hain in Kentucky.

My female czech gsd who passed away in March was also a rescue.
diane


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

My GSD Bailey was abondoned at a horse stable with mange...

My OES was headed to the pound as an owner surrender

My black Lab was adopted from animal control and was tied to a tree as hurricane floyde approached (they gave him to me)

My red fox lab was pulled from Coweta Ga 5 mos ago with HW and mange (I was crazy)

My yellow lab savannah who crossed the bridge in Jan Came from a breeder that had a waiting list and dogs were sold while in utero







someone backed out and I moved up on the list


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Maggie was a Rescue

Max von Gunnar was purchased from a BYB, don't EVER do that

Erika V Medina and Roxie Jubina I got thru the Sch club I was in.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Della came to me from Rokanhaus kennels. I could not be more pleased with her and Kandi!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I got Dakota as a pup from a breeder.

Phoenix was a Brightstar boy...


----------



## huberm41 (Aug 31, 2006)

RESCUE FROM MELODY IN INDIANA


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

a breeder in the Netherlands.


----------

